
Super Secret Iminlikewithyou preview - sharpshoot
http://static.iminlikewithyou.com/preview.html
======
nanijoe
Either launch or shut up..I am not watching the video, and I don't want a
super secret invitation code either. This secrecy thing is getting real old.

------
jsjenkins168
Instead of a "CONFIDENTIAL AND SUPER FUCKING SECRET" preview why not release
and start getting users? I see a lot of very rich functionality (a good
thing), but are they sure users really want/need all of that at this point?

It looks good already guys, you should let everyone else start using it

~~~
omouse
I hate the over-use of Flash. I couldn't upload images because of it.

~~~
tuukkah
I've filed a bug a couple of days ago that i can't upload images on Debian
even with Flash.

~~~
andreyf
I don't think Debian users are a large part of their target market...

------
cellis
Well...if I were match.com's CEO I would probably buy you guys. Strip out 90%
of the features/flash. Make you build something that integs with current stuff
while you vest.

What you've done shows major framework/flex talent, but tone down the
features. Just my uneducated .02c.

~~~
falsestprophet
match.com couldn't be bothered with i'm in like with you. match.com pulls in
300 million dollars in subscriptions a year from frustrated middle aged
people. ilwy is clearly meant for a much much younger audience. college kids
certainly won't pay a cent for it and i doubt twenty-somethings would either.
it would make the whole thing too creepy.

but, i think the ilwy team has done a good job avoiding creepyness. (that is
their primary focus, i think.) but, i can't imagine a great deal of young
people using this (or any other web application for dating).

the web is simply not a great medium for this sort of human interaction. there
is a lot of crucial physical, chemical and social data that is not
communicated through pictures and fragments of text. further, what information
is communicated is unreliable. clearly the picture selection will not be
without bias and the text is highly premeditated, which confuses the sexual
selection for verbal acuity and mental quickness. there isn't enough bandwidth
if you will.

i think this is only useful for sex addicts and predatory men (and who wants
to compete with craigslist?). clearly everyone involved would be better off
just going outside.

although i suspect (some) girls may use this, but only for their egos. this
may even skew the female participation towards the more attractive. this would
of course attract men who want to 'interact' with them. but, i don't see these
attractive young girls actually following through however. so i think the
system would be fraudulent and unsustainable.

but that doesn't mean there isn't money to be made.

------
andreyf
What's that annoyingly addicting song in the background?

------
andreyf
Is it too early to start talking about facebook killers?

~~~
aston
Too late, actually.

~~~
nostrademons
Same thing, really. There are two times to kill a company:

1.) When it's small and not established yet.

2.) When it's big and complacent.

FaceBook is neither at the moment, so it's not really a good target to compete
against. But that doesn't rule out them becoming #2 in the future.
(Particularly since Zuckerberg is quite a bit more arrogant than, say, the
Google founders.)

~~~
aston
I'm not a huge believer in ____-killers, at least not via direct competition.
If you're small and not established, no one even mentions you in that blank,
so that's out. In the case where you're big enough that people could consider
you worthwhile attempting to kill, you're well-enough entrenched that no one
will beat you at your own game. The way you have to die, instead, is by some
alternative that wittles away at your core business. No one will kill Windows
by making a better desktop OS, and no one will kill Facebook by making a nicer
student networking site.

------
rrival
If anyone needs an invite, lemme know.

------
edw519
86 the flash and sound so bored people at work can use it.

~~~
paul
It's hard to believe YouTube was ever a success.

~~~
edw519
A video site HAS to have sound (unless you're watching Charlie Chaplin). A
dating site with sound has immediately lost half its market.

(Most important skill of the 21st century: speed of your alt-tab)

~~~
paul
I seriously doubt that the sound will lose them half (or even 1%) of the
market (I don't think the sound is required, it just makes the site nicer). If
sound is a big problem for you, why not keep your computer muted?

~~~
edw519
I normally do. Today I goofed. Should have seen the prairie dogs when I
clicked on that link!

